# Good perchin lake this year



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Since lake erie isn't giving up any yellers I want to get some inland ice perch hopefully.. What lakes are good ice perch lakes?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Since lake erie isn't giving up any yellers I want to get some inland ice perch hopefully.. What lakes are good ice perch lakes?


#1 Mogadore #2 East Reservoir ( plx chain) #3 nimislia reservoir, #4 Old state park (plx) #5 skeeter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

#6 Devil's Lake , North Dakota just around the corner at 1100 miles. Last year I think they had over 24" of ice.Sorry for the B.S post just getting bored waiting for this sciatica to heal up.It's getting there.You can add Pymatuming to that list.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought pymi has kinda been garbage the last few years. Haven't been there in a few years so idk might focus on moggy and skeeter. Got permission to hit a private lake loaded with hog crappie I'm pretty excited to hit this winter


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

😁😁😁
If you want big ones and want to go out of state Hubbard Lake Mi has some monsters. They have a Perch tourney in Feb. and the last two years the winning fish was over 22 inches. Locally Nimmy has some good size ones (9-12), I have caught a couple 10 inch at Moggy last year and on my last ice trip to Skeeter I ended up with half a dozen in the 10-13 range.

Dave, maybe STD can arrange the meet and greet at the private hog Crappie lake. STD Hint, hint.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

My trip with the Perch Patrol was canceled in March of last year due to the virus. We rebooked it for the 3rd week in March, keeping my fingers crossed that we can make it this year!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

People been hitting perch off the stadium.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Evinrude58 said:


> 😁😁😁
> If you want big ones and want to go out of state Hubbard Lake Mi has some monsters. They have a Perch tourney in Feb. and the last two years the winning fish was over 22 inches. Locally Nimmy has some good size ones (9-12), I have caught a couple 10 inch at Moggy last year and on my last ice trip to Skeeter I ended up with half a dozen in the 10-13 range.
> 
> Dave, maybe STD can arrange the meet and greet at the private hog Crappie lake. STD Hint, hint.


22” perch??? Is that a typo? Never heard of them getting that big.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

15.75”is Michigan’s state record fish from 2017.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

F2W you are right I misremembered the info from the tourneys. I should have looked at it before I posted in my head I knew that sounded off. The winning eyes were 22 and the Perch were 15. I just remembered they were pigs in the pics and looked way bigger than any I have caught.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

If we get thick ice,I'd like to head up to pymi for a few days this winter. Make a 2-3 day trip out of it.
Mix it up for perch and eyes but probably just pull some channel cats out.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Karl Wolf said:


> If we get thick ice,I'd like to head up to pymi for a few days this winter. Make a 2-3 day trip out of it.
> Mix it up for perch and eyes but probably just pull some channel cats out.


I've managed 1 crappie. Few years back when we had lots of ice, maybe 2014 or 15. I went 3 times one time hand drilled thru 3 ft of ice. If we get ice I wouldn't mind giving it a shot too. I just got to get me warmer clothes.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Skeeter has some absolute giants, I don’t get into a lot of them, but then again never target them. When crappie fishing I usually get one or two jumbos each trip. Biggest I’ve seen out of there is 15”, had to be close to 2 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Since lake erie isn't giving up any yellers I want to get some inland ice perch hopefully.. What lakes are good ice perch lakes?


I’m going to Erie on Saturday I’ll let ya know if I get into any gold


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Crankit said:


> I’m going to Erie on Saturday I’ll let ya know if I get into any gold


Are you lost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave you know he won't actually go but will report great catches on Sunday,


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Crankit said:


> I’m going to Erie on Saturday I’ll let ya know if I get into any gold


Pics or it didn’t happen!!! You know the rules.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave you know he won't actually go but will report great catches on Sunday,


Why don’t you meet me at Conneaut on Saturday “jaws” We have a perch off.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Two problems with that. One I don't have an Erie boat any more and two I will be fishing a tournament Saturday. Which you would already know if you read the threads.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Evinrude58 said:


> Two problems with that. One I don't have an Erie boat any more and two I will be fishing a tournament Saturday. Which you would already know if you read the threads.


Oh you fishing a dock tournament at Alum🎣


----------

